# Perth Cube-Con 2016



## RhysC (Feb 23, 2016)

Date:
Apr 3, 2016 

Time:
10:00am to 5:00pm 

Venue:
PCEC 

City:
Perth, Australia 

Address:
21 Mounts Bay Road, Perth WA 6000 

Schedule:
View the schedule 

Registration:
Register online 

Registration fee:
General Admission to Oz Comic-Con required. 
No fee to compete but there is an entry fee for Oz Comic-Con. 
Registration will close on Friday the 25th of March 2016 at 4pm. 

Prizes:
TBA 




Organiser:
Speedcubing Australia 

WCA Delegate:
Sebastian Robbins 

View the website and register here: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/PerthCubeCon2016/


----------



## ghammy (Feb 25, 2016)

Really looking forward to this one, should be a lot of fun! Hope to see a lot of you there


----------



## CubeDatCube (Feb 25, 2016)

Will be there!

Sad that there is no Skewby Wewby tho.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Feb 25, 2016)

Is there going to be a Oz Cube shop there this time?


----------



## ghammy (Feb 26, 2016)

CubeDatCube said:


> Is there going to be a Oz Cube shop there this time?



Yep they have a stall at Comic-Con so won't in the same area but should be close!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Feb 26, 2016)

We should get some real prizes this time though... certificates kinda ah meh...ish.
Hope there's no international level guy that's just going to sweep again. Like all the previous times

Wow. It's expensive for entry


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 26, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> Hope there's no international level guy that's just going to sweep again.



every singapore open ive ever been to


----------



## MoyuFTW (Feb 26, 2016)

Yay, we're doing all the events I like. Gotto practice Pyra though. Anyone know the next method after Keyhole? I've tried oka but ... either I didn't practice enough or it's just bad for me.

No max competitors?


----------



## CubeDatCube (Feb 26, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> Yay, we're doing all the events I like. Gotto practice Pyra though.



Yeah there are less events but it will be shorter which is good.

Perth Summer 2016 was the day before school and I felt terrible from those chairs in the lecture theatre.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Feb 26, 2016)

ghammy said:


> Yep they have a stall at Comic-Con so won't in the same area but should be close!



Do you mean like a stall originally for merch and stuff but they just setup there?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 26, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> every singapore open ive ever been to



To be fair no one really "swept" it this time except maybe Daryl who isn't foreign.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Feb 28, 2016)

When's the next comp? I might have to miss this one since I have to do school band. 

(Of course I could just skip band  )


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> When's the next comp? I might have to miss this one since I have to do school band.
> 
> (Of course I could just skip band  )



You could always 'fall sick' and be unable to attend band ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 7, 2016)

I assume you're coming again Wen?

Does anyone here have any tips for 2x2, I got a 5 second average at Summer with LBL, but want to learn a diferent method if it will help.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 7, 2016)

LeeryLangers said:


> Does anyone here have any tips for 2x2, I got a 5 second average at Summer with LBL, but want to learn a diferent method if it will help.



Definitely learn Ortega and practice lots with that. That can get you to low 4's and high 3's with practice.
If you want to go better on 2x2 after that, you have to learn CLL. But that requires dedication


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2016)

LeeryLangers said:


> I assume you're coming again Wen?



Nah, Perth winter was a huge set of coincidences that allowed me to come last year, but if there's a comp in June it's possible I can come


----------



## MoyuFTW (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm going to have to miss it 
Have fun all...
When's the next Perth one?


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 7, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> When's the next Perth one?



Dene said we could have up to 4 a year, so don't be surprised if we have a Perth Winter 2016


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2016)

Lolwut, I think my words have been misinterpreted. Probably more like "there's no reason why you couldn't be having four competitions a year with the current community size in Perth". It's not like we have a quota to give away or something.


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 7, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> I'm going to have to miss it
> Have fun all...
> When's the next Perth one?




remember that speed cubing is a growing sport. every year there are more new people=more competitions. I mean its only a matter of sheer years until oodnadatta, SA or Bluff, NZ. has a competition Lol


----------



## MoyuFTW (Mar 7, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> remember that speed cubing is a growing sport. every year there are more new people=more competitions. I mean its only a matter of sheer years until oodnadatta, SA or Bluff, NZ. has a competition Lol



Wow, oodnadatta is such a weird word. I thought you made it up at first.


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 7, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> Wow, oodnadatta is such a weird word. I thought you made it up at first.



haha I only wish I made it up


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 16, 2016)

Dene said:


> "there's no reason why you couldn't be having four competitions a year with the current community size in Perth".



Yeah sorry, I just remembered the general talk, and with Seb being a delegate now, there should be more comps in Perth.


----------



## ghammy (Mar 22, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> I'm going to have to miss it
> Have fun all...
> When's the next Perth one?





LeeryLangers said:


> Yeah sorry, I just remembered the general talk, and with Seb being a delegate now, there should be more comps in Perth.



I've said it before and i'll say it again, I, like you all want more Perth comps, but for that to happen to it's potential i need people to step forward and start organising. I'm even happy to help organise you're first competiton i just need some help to find some venues


----------



## ghammy (Mar 22, 2016)

Registration closes in 3 days!! If you have been umming and arring about registering get onto it i promise it will be a great comp!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Apr 3, 2016)

What. Just looked at cubecomps, looked at 2x2 saw this guy have 3.86 or something average 0-0. And then looked at Pyra(my best in comps) and see he gets a 7.16, which is frighteningly close to unseating me in Perth... Then checks WCA profile on the guy. He's from the Eastern coast, sigh (of relief). How was/is it?

Edit: Check a few hours later and he gets a 9sec average. Congratulations to Luke who won everything except pyra..


----------



## JayT (Apr 3, 2016)

Congrats Luke, James and Joel for top 3 in 3x3. And everyone else. It's now my mission to attend next year, and be fast enough by then to get top 3.


----------



## ghammy (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for coming was a great day! Thanks Ethan and Oz-Cubes for sponsoring and supplying trophies! Well done to all winners and everyone who got PB's



JayT said:


> Congrats Luke, James and Joel for top 3 in 3x3. And everyone else. It's now my mission to attend next year, and be fast enough by then to get top 3.


Next year?! I promise we will have at least one more comp before then!


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 4, 2016)

Really fun comp but a bit hectic and small, apart from that it was great!


----------



## JayT (Apr 4, 2016)

ghammy said:


> Thanks everyone for coming was a great day! Thanks Ethan and Oz-Cubes for sponsoring and supplying trophies! Well done to all winners and everyone who got PB's
> 
> 
> Next year?! I promise we will have at least one more comp before then!



I'll be on the look out then. But I say next year generally because I want to be competitive if I'm going to a comp.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Jul 19, 2016)

LeeryLangers said:


> Dene said we could have up to 4 a year, so don't be surprised if we have a Perth Winter 2016



Well, I was right ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------

